# Animal Matters Bed! :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Woooohoooooo! I love this bed! The Wee's give it a major thumbs up!

Lexie's eyes aren't "creepy," that was my novice attempt at correcting red eye. :lol:


















Look at this look she's giving her siblings. Haha!

Back off ya chumps, dis is all minez!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Eee you got one! It looks amazing!! I love the color! I can tell the wee's love it.  I was thinking about getting the small, but I know that middle circle looks pretty small, even on the small. Not sure I want to get a medium though as the size of the whole thing is pretty big then. Hmm what to do.. do you think both of mine would be ok with the size small? I need to keep my eye out for a sale. Glad you got one, hun!  xx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That bed looks fabulous! The Wees look so cute in it too.

Can Jade get up in it on her own?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Eee you got one! It looks amazing!! I love the color! I can tell the wee's love it.  I was thinking about getting the small, but I know that middle circle looks pretty small, even on the small. Not sure I want to get a medium though as the size of the whole thing is pretty big then. Hmm what to do.. do you think both of mine would be ok with the size small? I need to keep my eye out for a sale. Glad you got one, hun!  xx


Thank you so much, Paula! xxx You will LOVE this bed! Very pricey, but worth it! Plush city!!!

I think I read in Z's thread that the small is 10 inches round in the laying area. But I think it would be fine for Pip and Roo. I haven't seen the small in person, though. Maybe Z will see this, and she can give you some advice on the small. Lexie, Chance and Jade are curled up in the xs now. 4 Wee's wouldn't fit in the xs. 

Elaine found a 20% discount, I believe. I'd jump on it, because I've looked high and low, and that seems to be the only discount available. 

Let me know if you get one. :cheer:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> That bed looks fabulous! The Wees look so cute in it too.
> 
> Can Jade get up in it on her own?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Amy! xxx It's so plush and pretty!!

Jade is a smart little booger. She gets in the bed next to it, and gets on the arm of it, then crawls in that way. It's taller than all of the Wee's. But they aren't letting it stop them. Haha!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much, Amy! xxx It's so plush and pretty!!
> 
> Jade is a smart little booger. She gets in the bed next to it, and gets on the arm of it, then crawls in that way. It's taller than all of the Wee's. But they aren't letting it stop them. Haha!


T, just picturing that makes me smile! That sounds so precious. It is amazing how they figure things out. 
Jaxx amazes me sometimes with things that he figures out how to do things.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

That is exactly what Jade's face is saying! Too funny and too cute, T!

Adorable bed. Have you ladies tried ebay? Sometimes they're cheaper on things and sometimes they're not.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you read this on the Animals Matter website, T? It's great that they help a charitable cause.


"Like many dogs, Clancy was found wandering the streets of Central Los Angeles, a skeleton of his former self, exhausted, heavily scarred from head to toe, ears cut flat to his head, facial nerve damage and a hanging lip. Clancy was used as a fighting dog and at the age of 10 years old, after a long battle of fighting for his life, he is still alive, a survivor. Clancy was rescued off the streets of Los Angeles by one of the dedicated volunteers from the Downtown Dog Rescue. After careful assessment, Clancy was integrated into the pack to begin his new life. Now Clancy has a new home and a new job which he loves and enjoys. Clancy proudly performs the tasks of pack leader evaluating and assisting, the new rescued dogs coming in. Clancy was not only rescued by Lori Weise, founder of the Downtown Dog Rescue, but now resides with Lori in her home. Clancy is now living in Luxury and in Style, resting in his favorite bed, the Animals Matter® Katie Puff™.

Sadly, it is the resilience and the devotion of dogs to humans that allow this abuse to continue. Fortunately, the devotion of special people like Lori Weise and organizations such as the Downtown Dog Rescue, success stories and heartwarming rescues are made possible for dogs like Clancy.

Animals Matter® and LA Dog Company® proudly support, sponsor and endorse the Downtown Dog Rescue and plays an active role in saving the lives and providing loving homes for dogs like Clancy. With every purchase of an Animals Matter, Inc.® and L.A. Dog Company® product, you can very well know you are contributing as well. Animals Matter, Inc.® and L.A. Dog Company® sales give us the ability to donate 6000 lbs of dog food, financial donations, product contributions and helps fund the Downtown Dog Rescue’s free Spay and Neuter clinics in the low income areas of Los Angles.

For more information about the Downtown Dog Rescue and how you can help, please click the link below.

http://www.downtowndogrescue.org"


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that you and your girls love the Katie puff bed . I cant wait to receive the ones I ordered now. I know my girls are gonna love them !!! I just had to get 2 cause my yorkie doesn't like to share a bed with the chis and so, the 3 chis can share a medium sized one and the yorkie can have her own. lol. 

the pics are so cute of Lexie and Jade in there new bed 

*for anyone looking... I have searched and searched , and the best price I have come up with ( still very expensive ,but at least there's some discount) , is Muttropolis for first time buyers. if you enter the code signup20 in the coupon section before paying it will deduct the 20%. *


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love these beds! I want one for myself! Can I ask... how does it come shipped? Is it in a huge box or do they squish it into a small one?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> T, just picturing that makes me smile! That sounds so precious. It is amazing how they figure things out.
> Jaxx amazes me sometimes with things that he figures out how to do things.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are very smart little boogers. Even if they don't succeed, they'll still try. It definitely brings smiles and laughter.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> That is exactly what Jade's face is saying! Too funny and too cute, T!
> 
> Adorable bed. Have you ladies tried ebay? Sometimes they're cheaper on things and sometimes they're not.


Thank you, Kimberly!  Jade has spent the evening in the new bed. She shares, but she clearly thinks it's hers. :lol:

I looked on ebay before knowing that I was getting this one from Gilt, no such luck. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Did you read this on the Animals Matter website, T? It's great that they help a charitable cause.
> 
> 
> "Like many dogs, Clancy was found wandering the streets of Central Los Angeles, a skeleton of his former self, exhausted, heavily scarred from head to toe, ears cut flat to his head, facial nerve damage and a hanging lip. Clancy was used as a fighting dog and at the age of 10 years old, after a long battle of fighting for his life, he is still alive, a survivor. Clancy was rescued off the streets of Los Angeles by one of the dedicated volunteers from the Downtown Dog Rescue. After careful assessment, Clancy was integrated into the pack to begin his new life. Now Clancy has a new home and a new job which he loves and enjoys. Clancy proudly performs the tasks of pack leader evaluating and assisting, the new rescued dogs coming in. Clancy was not only rescued by Lori Weise, founder of the Downtown Dog Rescue, but now resides with Lori in her home. Clancy is now living in Luxury and in Style, resting in his favorite bed, the Animals Matter® Katie Puff™.
> ...


What a heartwarming story! Makes me happy to know that my purchase is helping out.  Thank you for sharing! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> I am so happy to hear that you and your girls love the Katie puff bed . I cant wait to receive the ones I ordered now. I know my girls are gonna love them !!! I just had to get 2 cause my yorkie doesn't like to share a bed with the chis and so, the 3 chis can share a medium sized one and the yorkie can have her own. lol.
> 
> the pics are so cute of Lexie and Jade in there new bed
> 
> *for anyone looking... I have searched and searched , and the best price I have come up with ( still very expensive ,but at least there's some discount) , is Muttropolis for first time buyers. if you enter the code signup20 in the coupon section before paying it will deduct the 20%. *


You will LOVE the beds! It's the most plush I've seen! I was very excited when it came today. 

I will probably get another one, pink. But I have to wait awhile. I've been a shopping maniac lately. Haha!!

Thank you so much! They are very pleased with their new bed!

Hopefully the 20% is still being offered when I buy a pink one. They would quite pricey. Thanks for sharing. xxx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooohhhh! Nice! Jade is so darn cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love these beds! I want one for myself! Can I ask... how does it come shipped? Is it in a huge box or do they squish it into a small one?


They are so nice!!  Me too! I'd sleep like a baby on that fluffy cloud. :lol:

It's in a box pretty much exactly the same size as the bed. I wonder how big the box the xl comes in? :lol: The inside of the bed is tiny, but the outer part is what's big.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Oooohhhh! Nice! Jade is so darn cute!


Thank you, Cindy!  She's a toot! :lol:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> They are so nice!!  Me too! I'd sleep like a baby on that fluffy cloud. :lol:
> 
> It's in a box pretty much exactly the same size as the bed. I wonder how big the box the xl comes in? :lol: The inside of the bed is tiny, but the outer part is what's big.


Darn, I was hoping you'd say they fit it into a regular mailing envelope.  I think the shipping and the duty as it crossed the border would be too crazy for me to get one. For now, I'll just admire from afar.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Darn, I was hoping you'd say they fit it into a regular mailing envelope.  I think the shipping and the duty as it crossed the border would be too crazy for me to get one. For now, I'll just admire from afar.


Hehe! That would be awesome! 

It really sucks that the shipping is so high. You guys in Canada and the UK almost pay the same in shipping as the item.  I would definitely order it and mail it to you, but it's pretty much the same cost as the company that sells it charges. I found out when shipping your purse, that anything over 4 lbs. has to go International Priority. 4 lbs. 1 oz. is 50 something dollars. It's just crazy! 

They used to let me mail those little bubble envelopes at letter rate. Now they charge me parcel. :/


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy fluff!!!! Lol looks coZy


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

It's looks amazing!!! Arnie would love it. Shame we are uk and get stung on shipping costs  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> Holy fluff!!!! Lol looks coZy


It's awesome, Cathy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> It's looks amazing!!! Arnie would love it. Shame we are uk and get stung on shipping costs
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hear ya! Shipping prices are crazy! I noticed in one of the AM bed threads that someone posted a site that carries them in the UK.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

You people in the US get all the best chi stuff - it's not fair! When I next go to the States I'm going to have to take an empty suitcase to hold all the goodies I'm going to buy for Frodo and Florrie. (I used to buy lots of clothes for me, but I suspect those days are gone).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been asked a few questions on the size of the bed.

The part where they lay in the xs is about 8 inches across. I don't know about the small, or bigger sizes. Paula sent me a chart, but it's a bit off. At least on the one I have. 

The xs is like a square shaped ball, with an 8x8 center for laying. 

The outer part of the bed is what makes it look big. It looks bigger in pictures, though. 

The xs would be perfect for puppies, or a few tinies.

This pic shows better.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's hard to see in the picture. But measuring from one side of the laying area to the other is 8 inches across. Then the walls of the bed are built up around that. So they can burrow/nestle.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

SarahJG said:


> You people in the US get all the best chi stuff - it's not fair! When I next go to the States I'm going to have to take an empty suitcase to hold all the goodies I'm going to buy for Frodo and Florrie. (I used to buy lots of clothes for me, but I suspect those days are gone).


I totally agree! I would be very frustrated if I couldn't get the goodies. :lol:

Take 2 empty suitcases. You'll need them! Once you get started, you can't stop. :lol:

I split my shopping budget with The Wee's. I love clothes, bags, shoes.....well pretty much everything. Haha!! xxx


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a beautiful, fluffy, comfy bed!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate when the phone camera flashes and makes their eyes look creepy, but this pic is so cute of Jade. She has put major claims on it. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> What a beautiful, fluffy, comfy bed!


It is fabulous, Samantha!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I so want a medium one of these... I just can't afford to spend that much on a bed! Maybe if it was like 1/2 off. It may be one my girls actually lay in tho! And I know fosters would love it.


----------



## Kaylahenriques (Jul 4, 2013)

Where did you get this bed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> I so want a medium one of these... I just can't afford to spend that much on a bed! Maybe if it was like 1/2 off. It may be one my girls actually lay in tho! And I know fosters would love it.


I'll be keeping my eye out for you, hun! Great idea about the fosters too. 



TLI said:


> I hate when the phone camera flashes and makes their eyes look creepy, but this pic is so cute of Jade. She has put major claims on it. :lol:


She's guarding it! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Blondie87 said:


> I so want a medium one of these... I just can't afford to spend that much on a bed! Maybe if it was like 1/2 off. It may be one my girls actually lay in tho! And I know fosters would love it.


I'll keep an eye out too. I'll PM you if I come across a good deal.  You will absolutely love it! 

We got the medium for $145! Crazy good deal. They only had two left, though. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> I'll be keeping my eye out for you, hun! Great idea about the fosters too.
> 
> 
> 
> She's guarding it! :lol:


She really is! :lol: Funny that she is doing it, because she loves to cuddle. Especially with her bubby. If bubby won't cuddle, she cuddles with Lexie. Gia is all about Mama. She's too busy following me to cuddle. Haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention. They did indeed have the two we ordered. I emailed the company. :cheer:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Oh, forgot to mention. They did indeed have the two we ordered. I emailed the company. :cheer:


yay! :foxes_207: Hope they come soon!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> yay! :foxes_207: Hope they come soon!


She said she's shipping them out within 2 days. Yippee!


----------

